# GM to cummings swap



## 94chevy2500 (Nov 18, 2010)

anyone know where to find wireing harnesses to swap a cummimg 12v 5.9 into a chevy im thinking about doing it this spring ive already decided to restore it might just go the extra step lol


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

whats a cummings?


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

try Beans Diesel Performance, he does a lot of Cummins swaps

http://www.beansdieselperformance.com/


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

thesnowman269;1257462 said:


> whats a cummings?


I think its a part on a sailboat


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

If you can't spell Cummins maybe the swap is to much for you.

And what wires do you need? Run a mechanical fuel shut off, power to the starter and a way to turn the fuel pump on and off.
If it's inplace of a 6.5 I think the tach on the 6.5 reads off the alternator so just use the 6.5 alternator on the 12v with different brackets. I read into this alot more at one point but don't remember much about it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

First thing, it's Cummins not Cummings. That said keep us posted on how it works out for you. It's always bean my dream to put a 5.9L 24 valve Cummins in a GMC 2500HD with an Allison transmition.


----------



## Ozark Hillbilly (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm not very hopeful that you will find a ready made wiring harness adapter to do what you want. There are just too many possible variations of vehicle year and model wiring harness connector locations and types for it to be likely that someone manufactures that for such a low volume market. What you needed would also depend on whether the transmission was getting swapped also or staying original.

Someone could custom make an adapter for you but it would be expensive for what it was.

I agree with mark13 that it would be by far the best to make the simple modifications needed to the current wiring so that you can operate the engine and get instrumentation


----------



## 94chevy2500 (Nov 18, 2010)

im thinking about replacing the 5.7 in my 94 2500 i was just woundering if they made a harness or would i have to make my own harness. and my bad for the spelling im bad at spelling haha all the headlight wireing and all the non engine wiring should be fine right i would just leaving it in or does everything have to be changed?


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

mercer_me;1258308 said:


> First thing, it's Cummins not Cummings. That said keep us posted on how it works out for you. It's always bean my dream to put a 5.9L 24 valve Cummins in a GMC 2500HD with an Allison transmition.


Second thing, its transmission not transmition


----------



## 94chevy2500 (Nov 18, 2010)

why does the spelling even matter if i know what i mean and what others are saying i dont understand why people just make useless comments


----------



## 94chevy2500 (Nov 18, 2010)

PlatinumService;1261868 said:


> Second thing, its transmission not transmition


i do find this funny tho if your going to coment on spelling then u should know how to spell. lol


----------



## LHK2 (Jan 22, 2007)

Got ta wunder ware sum peple lerned to spel. ad sekond, thet thy ar n busnus.:laughing:


----------



## 94chevy2500 (Nov 18, 2010)

wow 6 out of 8 replies were pointless this place is starting to get ridiculous. i thought this place was for getting info and looking at thers equipment and work not an online spelling class


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

check out destroked.com and fordcummins.com
Mark is right though, find a 94-early 98 motor and it is a pertty easy swap. 
A friend of mine did one into a 95 dually and just replaced all the insturaments with autometer gauges. Pretty cool setup. If i remember right the swap only took him a little over a week to do.
Robert


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Keep us updated, maybe i can do this on my '97 if i keep it.....probably won't be easy to find a donor motor though!


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

mcwlandscaping;1268568 said:


> Keep us updated, maybe i can do this on my '97 if i keep it.....probably won't be easy to find a donor motor though!


The darn things are EVERYWHERE...I broke down in Nashua, NH. Pretty up there, at that rest stop right on the border, like a library inside. I was there for 3 days walking, jogging around the neighborhood.


----------



## 94chevy2500 (Nov 18, 2010)

well just bought a new dump and its diesel so idk if im going thru with this now. i would like to but now i might just rebuild the 350 motor thats in it to save a little money but if i get some good hard scape jobs then it could be a good possibility that it will happen but only time will tell haha


----------

